# Gobbleing



## Straley

was just wondering if anybody have heard any birds gobbling yet or to early yet


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

They may gobble this early, catch them roosting on eastern side of a high ridge which is where they usually roost on a really bright sunny morning. Otherwise really soon man. I’m taking the first week off as I have done the last 30 yrs.


----------



## bobk

They’ve been gobbling for several weeks here. On roost and on the ground. I’ve seen them pushing hens and humping branches/ bushes. already.


----------



## fish4wall

a buddy of mine was down in the Wellston area this weekend. and heard some birds on roost.
I cant wait!!


----------



## Scum_Frog

We are talking about Turkeys Bobk


----------



## Straley

I can't wait to hear them sound off and let you know there around then it's time to play the game. This will be my second season trying to shoot one with my Matthews harvested a few birds with the shotgun. I missed two big toms and another wiff on a jake and had other birds put a show on for me just out of bow range. Just need to settle down and take my time and hopefully I can seal the deal this spring. Good luck to all


----------



## Schwam

Anyone have problem getting them to gobble once they hit the ground? If so, any tips on getting them talking?


----------



## squidlips2020

I’ve had that problem once out of the roost the tend to shut up. I try to practice patience I’ve had a lot of birds come in silent an hour or more later. The only time I like to move is if I hear them gobbling going away from me


----------



## Schwam

The bird I got two years ago came from half mile away but never made a sound. But, new property I will be hunting this year I don't have that much of a long range view. Maybe 40 yards from one position and then it will be 60-80 yards in pasture.


----------



## SelfTaught

Schwam said:


> Anyone have problem getting them to gobble once they hit the ground? If so, any tips on getting them talking?


Turkey hunting is always a challenge and many different variables are always taken place! One question I have is are you calling to those birds on the roost a lot? I have learned and been taught not to over call to those on the roost. If you hear them gobbling up there, great know their location, get set up properly, maybe hit them with one more call and then be quiet. They know where you are when they come down. Over calling to birds on the roost could be a reason? But I’m definitely not an expert by any means.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Locator call while on the roost just to locate them. Owl hoot, crow Call. Once located you know they are going to fly down. Located, setup, work em.


----------



## mattlecon

The less calling the better! They know where you are and will find you if circumstances are right. A good morning setup is key. After setup in the morning I give a few soft tree yelps so they know where I'm at at. Then let them do there thing.If they don't come in to investigate after fly down then there is a reason why. If that happens I will determine my next move. Last year there seemed to be a lot of Jake's. Most of my morning sets I was able to call in a group of them. Sometimes the tom wouldn' be far behind. I can't stress enough the less calling the better!


----------



## floater99

I agree less calling more patience the last few years seems the birds have been pretty quiet after hitting the ground I listen for soft clucks purrs try to call to the hens and hopefully OL TOM follows them in good luck


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

I’m ready, got the first week off.


----------



## Bass&Bucks

Same here. Always take the first week off....can’t miss the opener at camp! Report from SE Ohio on our property is hey they are gobbling any morning that it’s been sunny. Hearing quite a few birds. I can’t wait!


----------



## mattlecon

I do as well think there is less gobbling when they hit the ground then years past. My thinking is it has to do with how well the turkey population has gotten. Remember we are trying to reverse the rolls of nature as hunters. No need to continue gobbling after fly down cause the ladies are aware of your where abouts from the roost. Just my thought! I have played the game for many years now and gained alot of experience along the way but each year poses new challenges and that's why I continue to hunt them!


----------



## Redheads

Gobbling attracts all the predictors, not only us....I have seen and killed a few coyotes that were putting the sneak on the birds


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Redheads said:


> Gobbling attracts all the predictors, not only us....I have seen and killed a few coyotes that were putting the sneak on the birds


Same here, was calling a few yrs back down in se Ohio and heard a “woof” behind the tree I was sitting against. I though oh no someone’s dog! I kinda peeked behind the tree and she kinda made me and bolted. I started cutin and cackling like crazy, slapping my hat against my thigh and she stopped on a dime. She didn’t get far. She had a den and pups somewhere or was gonna have some. Big female. They are sneaky man.


----------



## slashbait




----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Picked up a few new mouth calls from the Fin in Ashland today. Time to drive the squeeze batty...


----------



## ufaquaoiler

on my way back to georgia i stopped at a buddys place in sc for some fishing. 2 ran across the road with beards dragging the ground of course. down here season opens march 24 and in the best spot i looked at there was still far more wild hog sign than turkey. this could get interesting...


----------



## bobk

I was grabbing some firewood this morning and they were fired up in several directions. Went upstairs and looked out the kitchen window.


----------



## Weekend Woodsmen

My buddy heard one gobble this morning and saw a few toms strutting with some hens and jakes.


----------



## spurred

Anyone hearing any birds in Woodburry or Tri-Valley by chance?


----------



## brad4931

Been hearing them by the house for a couple weeks now


----------



## slashbait

3 toms gobbled up a storm till 9am in Ashland county yesterday morning


----------



## slashbait

They really cranked up today when the rain stopped. Started out with 3 hens cutting like world on fire! 2 toms carried on with them for about 30 minutes. Ashland county.


----------



## Kenlow1

Saw 2 gobblers in full strut this morning in Portage Co. They are gobbling!


----------



## marshal45

My son and I rolled up on three toms strutting in the woods today in Geauga county. We were on our property looking for sheds when I heard a gobble. We snuck up and got to watch a show. They eventually moved off. Great for my 8 year old to see.


----------



## mattlecon

Was out at a property in stark county last night trying to call in some yotes. Had three toms hammering as they were roosting. We made them shock gobble as well while distress calling! Its getting real close they are getting fired up cant wait!


----------



## SelfTaught

SE Lorain county my gpa had hens & 2 Tom’s in Back yard at 7am yesterday.


----------



## miked913

Last week finally starting to see Tom's breaking off from the main flock and even started seeing some of the historic strut zones getting action, sunny days are getting things heating up
















Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tazmanme

Sitting here on front porch Drinking coffee smoking a cigar, listening to Hens clucking in Tom’s blowing up gobbleing ,nice morning


----------



## lawrence1

Went to my favorite listening ridge this morning. They was hammering it good on the limb in all the traditional spots. After flydown things went quiet though.


----------

